# Chain Saw



## Duckbuster (Dec 13, 2005)

galvbay thats a nice looking chain saw you have in your pictures. Does it cut good?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Duckbuster...welcome to the 2cool site. That chainsaw cuts very well and I've had no problems with it. It will cut anything I need. Duckbuster.....hmmm, with that screen name you must do some duckhunting? There are some turners that are making homemade duckcalls...have you seen them? gb


----------



## Duckbuster (Dec 13, 2005)

*Duck Calls*

Yes Ive seen them, and made quite a few. The ones I make out of mesquite are my favorite.


----------



## Duckbuster (Dec 13, 2005)

*Saw*

Why don't you bring that bad boy by Deer Park H.S. and give cutting demo. We have alot of wood for you to try it out on.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Duckbuster....how about posting some pictures of them? I know we have a bunch of people that would like to see how they look like and how they are made. gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Duckbuster said:


> Why don't you bring that bad boy by Deer Park H.S. and give cutting demo. We have alot of wood for you to try it out on.


 DB....If I remember right....I left one there years ago that is just like this one!
LOL....I smell a fish. jg


----------

